# Measuring Old Drum



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey. When you guys and gals measure citation class drum is it fork length, or do you pinch the tail?

Thanks and I hope we get a bunch more to measure this fall.


Brian


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

total length


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Drum don't have a fork tail?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Total Length Measurement

Total Length is measured from the most forward point of the head, with the mouth closed, to the farthest tip of the tail with the tail compressed or squeezed, while the fish is lying on its side.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Hokie boy said it right, drum have no fork.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Not sure he really meant "fork" but just tip of tail as is or pinch the tail before measuring.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

A lot of the old timers will measure fork length, as it is a truer measurement. Yes, drum do have a fork length although not as extreme as many other species. Depending on the drum it could mean an extra inch or two.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> A lot of the old timers will measure fork length, as it is a truer measurement. Yes, drum do have a fork length although not as extreme as many other species. Depending on the drum it could mean an extra inch or two.


 Could mean as many as 3-4".. And we use fl in pier tourney here,as well as a couple of other piers n of us,also when tagging fish for ncdmf.. The ncdmf wants tl when measuring for a pup to eat,and we do then,although in measuring a big fish on the planks in nc we measure fl.. That was why it was so impressive two years back when we caught so many at 50" fl, a fish measure tl would have been as high as 54".. Think of this,we measured a couple of fish that were 54" that year.. Most over 50" fl fish I had tagged,even when you were to add in all the other years going back to 94..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Could mean as many as 3-4".. And we use fl in pier tourney here,as well as a couple of other piers n of us,also when tagging fish for ncdmf.. The ncdmf wants tl when measuring for a pup to eat,and we do then,although in measuring a big fish on the planks in nc we measure fl.. That was why it was so impressive two years back when we caught so many at 50" fl, a fish measure tl would have been as high as 54".. Think of this,we measured a couple of fish that were 54" that year.. Most over 50" fl fish I had tagged,even when you were to add in all the other years going back to 94..


Fork This.....

From Kitty Hawk Pier to Avon Pier and all piers in between if you have a real big one on the deck and someone pulls out a tape and you don't put the end of the tape in the fork....

You are either:

1. From Virginia
2. A compulsive Liar
3. A compulsive Liar not from Hatteras
4. Wanting to start an "internal" bickering and murmuring controversy at the end of the T.


I am with DD the difference on a very large Drum can be up to 4"

If you have a 40" or so and you need a bit more length to save face when chit chatting with the other fellas leaning on the rail, trying to look like grizzled Drum pros from another era, all ways take the real end of the tape and you put it on the nose of the Drum.... you can easily bunch up the tape and cut an inch or two hiding it with your fingers and when the fella who is measuring the Fork.....yells out to whomever carries around a little book and strips of plastic............44" no one is looking at the you...........what's four inches between friends anyway....


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks to all the responses.


Brian


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm just a farm boy from Iowa but I fish the OBX and catch a few drum. 

Let me get this straight........................

For the DNR this fish is 30"

For the bragging rights (when talking to REAL drum fisherman) it's only 28..................


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I'm just a farm boy from Iowa but I fish the OBX and catch a few drum.
> 
> Let me get this straight........................
> 
> ...


Correct. You're not really getting into bragging rights territory with a 30 incher.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I'm just a farm boy from Iowa but I fish the OBX and catch a few drum.
> 
> Let me get this straight........................
> 
> ...


Tractor Man

Under 30" is a Puppy Drum

Between 30"-40" is a Yearling or Juvenile Drum.

Over 40" is a Drum or as some call them the Channel Bass

Some older fellas feel that a Drum should be a minimum 44" and up for instance that Red Headed fella you met on Rodanthe Pier.

For bragging rights you need over 50".

If you can get a 60" on the beach take lots and lots of pictures

If I happen to deck a 60"er it will be touch and go...I may decide to take the hit and just drop myself off at Manteo..........after the obligatory weigh-in with Sherriff's standing by in the background

If I go before Judge Boyle, I will plead the Fifth or perhaps just plead a 12-pack:beer: and try and prove the Drum died in the net...instead of on the way to Oregon Inlet Fishing Center scales....my plan a few years back was to ride him down to SC......now it looks like a run all the way to the Lone Star State in a Giant Yeti......Believe me if you got the new All Tackle Record World Record Drum on November 7th off of South Padre Island.................them Drum Pro fellas at Kinnakeet would never get over it....especially if the day before you were on the Tee at Rodanthe....


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Garbo,
This one is a little better. Best I ever got so far.......................................

This is a BULL red from the beach at Padre Island and is in no way shape or form anything like the giants you catch off NC. 

You can legaly tag and take one oversize drum with your yearly licence and then apply for another tag which takes some time. 

Let me get this straight now. 

If I'm fishing with you guys on Rodanthe this fish isn't even worth measuring..................and I should quickly throw it back in.

My bump board is 36" and I'm saying it's 40 but it looks more like 39-1/2. But hey DD said 40 is a big fish so I'm sticking with 40. 

If I was from Virginia it would be 42. 

If I was a compulsive liar and of course not form Haterass it would be 44..........................................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

anything under 18" is a rat
anything over 18-35 is a pup
anything over 35 and up to 40 is a yearling
anything over 40 FL is a drum
anything over 50 FL is an "ole drum" or "ole warrior"

That clears it up for all us old crotchety plankers..... 

As for you and Garbo,ya'll are kill'n me.... 

AND NO,THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A "BULL RED".....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fork length and there is no such thing as a bull red unless your checking sex


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Fork length and there is no such thing as a bull red unless your checking sex


 I've seen some pretty big drum that once laid on the planks would "drum" which means they are a male,but I STILL AIN'T CALL'N EM A BULL RED.. 


To give some idea as to what fl can mean,the drum in this pic is only 47..


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I'm just a farm boy from Iowa but I fish the OBX and catch a few drum.
> 
> Let me get this straight........................
> 
> ...


To be completely accurate by DNR standards, you should be pinching the tail to get Total Length (TL).


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Measuring fork length for non slot is a drum fishing standard. 
Bragging rights to the once a year angler is a, (1) 40"+ FL fish
Bragging rights to a 2-10 trips annual fisherman is double didigit 40"+FL season
Bragging rights to a local, single man, or seasoned drum fisherman that hits the sand/planks more than 15 times a year for more than 5 years in his lifetime is a 48"x35" fish. 
Bragging rights to dad's is any drum over 16" for his kids first drum and any subsiquent drum until his kid is old enough to drive, pay taxes, tie own rig, and do it right from bait to release.
Guys that passed the century mark in landed 40"FL stop bragging at any of their catches and rather celebrate the next generation of drummers as collateral. Also may post on fishing forums and be accused of being ornery, grumpy, hard headed, old timers. Those are the ones you listen to for advice and general conversation.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Not about old drum, but if you're going to keep a slot drum, NCDMF will tilt and slide the fish nose first to the angled end of a Gator Board and then pinch the tail (above by pmcdaniel). 

<=27" & >= 18", a keeper. 

>27" a citation - the wrong kind (or a warning). 

Agree with Kenny except, like "bull red" I never use the term "rat". It's a "short."


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Could mean as many as 3-4".. And we use fl in pier tourney here,as well as a couple of other piers n of us,also when tagging fish for ncdmf.. The ncdmf wants tl when measuring for a pup to eat,and we do then,although in measuring a big fish on the planks in nc we measure fl.. That was why it was so impressive two years back when we caught so many at 50" fl, a fish measure tl would have been as high as 54".. Think of this,we measured a couple of fish that were 54" that year.. Most over 50" fl fish I had tagged,even when you were to add in all the other years going back to 94..


Jennettes had a photo of a young fella with a bleep...eating grin on his face on Saturday 24 October holding a big big boy............I could not take it so I hacked into the Jennettes site servers and removed all references........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Jennettes had a photo of a young fella with a bleep...eating grin on his face on Saturday 24 October holding a big big boy............I could not take it so I hacked into the Jennettes site servers and removed all references........


 Looks like the same grin I get sometimes...  Just like I caught one myself... 

OBTW,"he showed up and bowed up" first cast....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Typical Tater... Always fun when y'all are around!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I saw that too. LOL


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I posted this on the Gulf coast region with a question for DD but he never saw it. 
So what do you think of this? Is this a drum or still a pup.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I posted this on the Gulf coast region with a question for DD but he never saw it.
> So what do you think of this? Is this a drum or still a pup.
> View attachment 17506


Looks like what some of the OBX folk I know would call a yearling drum. Between a pup and a "drum" or "old drum."


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

If its 40" it is a drum, less a yearling


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Hell I just like catching them. Pups, Yearling, Drum, Old Drum whatever. If I'm catching one to eat and a tail pinch is in order to make it legal, you gotta do what you gotta do. Other wise take a picture and let it go for another day.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Hell I just like catching them. Pups, Yearling, Drum, Old Drum whatever. If I'm catching one to eat and a tail pinch is in order to make it legal, you gotta do what you gotta do. Other wise take a picture and let it go for another day.


I feel the same way....say you need to cut off seven or eight inches to make it an even 28".....no problem....just make sure you store it in your buddies truck until it hits the grill and the evidence magically disappears

Seriously though you can wack a big one in the Lone Star State, and anywhere else you are committing a fish felony So don't do this at home

A fish that truly is endangered like the Bluefin tuna, has world market appeal, so guess what why protect it.....More big Drum around these days by far when compared to thirty years ago in my opinion.....nobody (one fisherman- one rod) beached/decked more than twenty-five to fifty in those days fishing hard....certainly not like the numbers these days by the drum pros..

Anyway I gave away all the Drum stones I had at one time and I guess I will never hold another one in my life time........unless I get down to South Padre Island....probably set it free down there too....older I get the less deadly I feel...............I will kill the next white or blue marlin I catch though and they are going into the smoker.....Hawaiian style...Mahalo IGFA.....

Hey Joe Mullet is the Shrimp boat ready to sail yet?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Sharker's measure their sharks in "feet", not inches!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Good thing i fish for guppys and norwegian spot


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

For arguments sake, other than for NCDMF tags, why wouldn't you consider each fish as the unique fish that it is? What I mean is, why not measure TL on a citation Drum? If the fish has long tail lobes, so what right? Every fish is different, why wouldn't you count every inch. I've done both, and I still can't decide which is the right way to do it. I have a 51" TL from 2002 that I caught when I was still fairly new and hadn't heard of measuring FL. I also have a 48" FL from 2005 that taped out to 52" TL, and was by far a much larger fish. It's still my personal best. I'm still torn between the two ideas, but I beach fish mostly and most everybody I fish with measures TL. Maybe I'm overthinking the whole thing. These fish were measured without pinching the tails, just ran the tape all the way to the end with the fish on its side. 

Hopefully we won't have any storms this fall and I can get a couple more to tape out, got skunked last year.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Adam said:


> For arguments sake, other than for NCDMF tags, why wouldn't you consider each fish as the unique fish that it is? What I mean is, why not measure TL on a citation Drum? If the fish has long tail lobes, so what right? Every fish is different, why wouldn't you count every inch. I've done both, and I still can't decide which is the right way to do it. I have a 51" TL from 2002 that I caught when I was still fairly new and hadn't heard of measuring FL. I also have a 48" FL from 2005 that taped out to 52" TL, and was by far a much larger fish. It's still my personal best. I'm still torn between the two ideas, but I beach fish mostly and most everybody I fish with measures TL. Maybe I'm overthinking the whole thing. These fish were measured without pinching the tails, just ran the tape all the way to the end with the fish on its side.
> 
> Hopefully we won't have any storms this fall and I can get a couple more to tape out, got skunked last year.



"From Kitty Hawk Pier to Avon Pier and all piers in between if you have a real big one on the deck and someone pulls out a tape and you don't put the end of the tape in the fork....

You are either:

1. *From Virginia*
2. A compulsive Liar
3. A compulsive Liar not from Hatteras
4. Wanting to start an "internal" bickering and murmuring controversy at the end of the T."


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

For humor's sake I get it Garbo. Question still stands though. I guess a better question would be, if NCDMF requires TL, then who started measuring the big ones FL in the first place and why? I know Kenny said they do it for tagging purposes, but is that a NCDMF requirement for tagging? I don't get to fish as much as I used to, but still like to learn things when I can. 

Disclaimer: Yes I'm from VA. I have caught a few drum in my life, 99% of them in NC, and I'm still trying to learn how to do it.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

If the Marine fisheries guy measures your drum for the 27" maximum you better have used total length. Or that 27" fish may suddenly measure 29 " or more.


----------

